# [Firewall] Graphique & simple, lequel choisir ? (Résolu)

## mintux

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherce à installer un firewall avec une interface graphique, et qui ne soit pas une distribution dédiée à cela, avez vous une idée du programme que je pourrais utiliser ?

Merci d'avance   :Wink: 

----------

## cylgalad2

Tu peux chercher longtemps, ça n'existe pas  :Wink: 

En fait, tout ce que tu trouveras sera fatalement un vulgaire front-end pour iptable, et si ce que tu cherches c'est un truc aussi envahissant et casse-couilles (et inefficace ) que les firewalls sous windoze, je ne crois pas que ça existe sous linux.

----------

## Untux

Salut mintux, c'est untux :]

Comme Cylglalad2 te l'indique, GNU/Linux intègre un firewall (netfilter) dans le noyau et iptables est l'outil en ligne de commande qui permet de le configurer. Il faut donc commencer par activer netfilter dans ta configuration noyau.

Pour la configuration, tu peux passer par iptables (à la dure, quoi) ou par des front-end, tel que net-firewall/guarddog, qui s'approche probablement de ce que tu souhaites. Il y a certainement des dizaines de sites web qui t'en apprendront plus. Je t'en file un qui est une bonne petite intro : Firewall et sécurité d'un réseau personnel sous Linux.

----------

## mintux

re,

Oui bien sûre, je connais un peu iptables, j'ai eu l'occasion de bosser avec, donc ce que je cherche c'est une interface graphique stable, en français, basé sur iptable ! 

Dans mon cas je doit ici installer un firewall simple dans une petite boîte (moins de 10 postes), et administrable par le gérant qui n'a jamais touché linux -.-' (c'est un projet pour le bahu ^^) 

Le problème c'est que j'entend parler souvent parler de firewall linux, mais ce n'est jamais le même nom ! Alors y a t-il des interfaces bien réputées que je pourrais utiliser ici ?

Merci =)

----------

## kwenspc

cherches sur ce forum, c'est une question qui a déjà été soulevée maintes fois.  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

faire gérer la sécurité par un non-expert est abherrant, car un firewall mal géré ne sert à rien

----------

## mintux

hé ho, on est ici dans une structure de quelque poste, l'idée est juste de faire un firewall simple, et quand je dis que le gérant devra pouvoir "gérer" le firewall, c'est juste disons rajouter un poste au réseau, ou ouvrir un port pour sa mule, enfin des conneries quoi !

J'ai cherché sur le forum, et je n'ai pas trouvé de sujet dont le titre propose explicitement des interfaces graphiques pour iptables, d'ou ma venu ici  :Smile: 

D'autres idées ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> faire gérer la sécurité par un non-expert est abherrant, car un firewall mal géré ne sert à rien

 

Ça vaut pour 90% (je suis gentil) des entreprises ça  :Smile: 

le "manager" s'en fout, il a lut "ouaaah linux top sécu, ouaaaah failleurouooolle top sécu moumoute" et il veut linux et le failleurouooolle pour sa boite. C'est tout. Que ça marche ou non c'est pas son pb (il est au "dessous" de ça ^^)

----------

## kwenspc

 *mintux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai cherché sur le forum, et je n'ai pas trouvé de sujet dont le titre propose explicitement des interfaces graphiques pour iptables, d'ou ma venu ici 
> 
> 

 

Perso je trouve ça (liste non exhaustive):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-546906-highlight-iptables+interface.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-508474-highlight-iptables+interface.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-360915-highlight-iptables+interface.html

Et il y en a d'autres!

----------

## -KuRGaN-

J'ai entendu parler de ufw (uncomplicated firewall), ça va être intégré dans la prochaine ubuntu, par contre j'ai pas testé.

----------

## nico_calais

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   faire gérer la sécurité par un non-expert est abherrant, car un firewall mal géré ne sert à rien 
> 
> Ça vaut pour 90% (je suis gentil) des entreprises ça 
> 
> le "manager" s'en fout, il a lut "ouaaah linux top sécu, ouaaaah failleurouooolle top sécu moumoute" et il veut linux et le failleurouooolle pour sa boite. C'est tout. Que ça marche ou non c'est pas son pb (il est au "dessous" de ça ^^)

 

Ouais et c'est la croix et la bannière pour lui faire ouvrir le moindre port :p  

Un firewall sans interface veut pas dire forcement compliqué.

Fait des recherches sur shorewall si ça te dis.

Il est scindé en plus fichiers de conf ce qui le rend assez facile à configurer et franchement quand t'ecris les règles, il est super sympa, il te mache le boulot ^^ (me rappelle mes fights avec packet filter).

----------

## geekounet

Sinon, un PF sous *BSD, c'est très sympa à conf à la main  :Smile:  Et c'est encore plus simple avec pfSense qui propose une interface web pour tout ça  :Wink: 

----------

## Bapt

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Sinon, un PF sous *BSD, c'est très sympa à conf à la main  Et c'est encore plus simple avec pfSense qui propose une interface web pour tout ça 

 

Je confirme pfsense c'est du bonheur, c'est beau simple et bien packagé la version 1.2 vient juste de sortir en plus http://www.pfsense.com/

----------

## CryoGen

Sauf qu'il ne veut pas une distrib spécialisée  :Surprised: 

----------

## sd44

mintux tu va prendre 3 claque (c'est mon frere) !!!  et iptable !!! en plus tu connais ...

Edit : bon je me calme j'avais pas lut tout le post ...

----------

## truc

A mon taf ils utilisent firwallbuilder, c'est pas tout pourri, je venais avec plein d'à priori, mais ça va.

----------

## Slashounet

Firestarter ? (interface pour iptables)

/ounet

----------

## Temet

Firestarter n'est plus dans portage depuis longtemps déjà.

----------

## gglaboussole

perso j'utilise firehol : OK PAS D INTERFACE GRAPHIQUE mais c'est très très simple d'utilisation, j'ai pas trouvé plus simple, c'est même plus facile que certains GUI pour iptables qui ont été cités plus haut

----------

## mintux

Bon... J'ai finalement opté pour firestarter... dur dur de faire plus simple ! Mais bon ça suffit pour ce que je veux faire donc ça le fais.

Merci bien !

----------

## razer

Shorewall + Webmin ?

----------

